# codelite is good, including (especially) recently



## Space_Cadet (Jan 2, 2022)

I spent many a productive hour using codelite IDE to build some challenging projects.  I am interested in the fate of codelite, it seems to have disappeared, it was a pkg, then it stalled around version 12, but you could build it.  then that got problematic.  So I took it down from git and try building it raw from the developer, and succeeded to my surprise.  Is there some controversy here that has gone over my head?  Its a GPL2 system and excellent including support for clang lldb and multiple other languages.  Is it because they ignored the python vulnerability?  thanks!


----------



## abishai (Jan 2, 2022)

Port doesn't have maintainer and broken editors/codelite
You can step in and update the port.


----------



## Space_Cadet (Jan 2, 2022)

Thanks abishai I will check that out.  Is the same story with Mate desktop?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 3, 2022)

Space_Cadet said:


> Mate desktop?



x11/mate does have a maintainer, <https://www.freshports.org/x11/mate/#packages> packages are available and <https://www.freshports.org/x11/mate/#history> history is fairly recent.


----------

